# Brahms Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8



## Guest

Early on in my exploration of classical music (a little over 1 year ago), I came across a piece of music that still strikes me as incredibly beautiful - Brahms' Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8. The first movement, in particular, is amazing. Everything being subjective and personal to each person listening, I have to say that it is my absolute favorite piece of chamber music.

I have only one recording of this piece - Suk, Katchen, and Starker on Decca. I would dearly like to add some more recordings of this piece, but am at a loss as to where to turn next. I have seen various recommendations - the Eroica Trio, Beaux Arts Trio, Fontenay Trio, Borodin Trio, Israel Piano Trio, Golub/Kaplan/Carr, Stern/Rose/Istomin. I have also listened briefly to a recording by the Vienna Piano Trio on Naxos, and the Florestan Trio on Hyperion, and enjoyed them.

So, any recommendations? Those with more experience here than I, do you have a favorite recording of this piece? I don't mind older mono recordings, but would prefer something in stereo - and a DDD recording would also be nice.


----------



## Conor71

Im no listening veteran unfortunately but I do have this recording which I like and confirm it has good performances and sound (DDD) :

Contains all 3 Brahms Trios with Opus numbers + Trio In A Major (Op. Posth.)


----------



## Taneyev

I've it by Rubinstein-Heifetz-Feuermann, three good amateurs. Fantastic version IMO.


----------



## tahnak

DrMike said:


> Early on in my exploration of classical music (a little over 1 year ago), I came across a piece of music that still strikes me as incredibly beautiful - Brahms' Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8. The first movement, in particular, is amazing. Everything being subjective and personal to each person listening, I have to say that it is my absolute favorite piece of chamber music.
> 
> I have only one recording of this piece - Suk, Katchen, and Starker on Decca. I would dearly like to add some more recordings of this piece, but am at a loss as to where to turn next. I have seen various recommendations - the Eroica Trio, Beaux Arts Trio, Fontenay Trio, Borodin Trio, Israel Piano Trio, Golub/Kaplan/Carr, Stern/Rose/Istomin. I have also listened briefly to a recording by the Vienna Piano Trio on Naxos, and the Florestan Trio on Hyperion, and enjoyed them.
> 
> So, any recommendations? Those with more experience here than I, do you have a favorite recording of this piece? I don't mind older mono recordings, but would prefer something in stereo - and a DDD recording would also be nice.


The recording that you hold is the second best to the performance by the Beaux Arts Trio of this beautiful trio by Brahms. You don't need to look any further.


----------



## davstill

*Brahms trio no. 1*

There is a performance of the piece I believe you are referring to on Youtube. I recorded this using a stereo pair of Rode mics and my Sony XDcam in HiDef. The performers are:
Michael Gao, piano; Aria Cheregosha, viola; and Melody Lin, violin. The video won the Talla Trio first place in the Alexander & Buono International String Competition, 2010.
Hope you may enjoy this performance...

here is the link:






Happy Holidays,
Davstill


----------



## Quartetfore

There is no question in my mind that Brahms knew what he was doing when he revised his Op8 Trio. If you want to hear the original work, there is a very fine recording on the Mdg label. Its paired with his Op. 101. The works are preformed by the very fine Trio Parnassus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

One advantage of getting the Beaux Arts Trio recording on Philips Duo is that it comes with all the other piano trios AND the trios for horn and clarinet.


----------



## Quartetfore

There is also transcriptions of the two string Sextets done by Brahms friend Theodor Kirchner. the transcriptions are very faithful to the sprit of the original string works. They can be found as a part of the MDG set, and there is another recording performed by the Storini Trio.


----------



## platno

May I to recommend this


__
https://soundcloud.com/platno-produkcija%2Ftrio-attacca-brahms


----------



## GodNickSatan

A beautiful work


----------



## Nevohteeb

*Brahms Piano Trios, on Instant Encore*

I really like all these performances, on cds. I love, "live" performances. On Instant Encore, you can hear concerts from all over the U.S.A. First, you register (it is free); then, you go to the top right hand side, and pick, Music. Then you go left, and pick the composer (they are alphabetically arranged), Brahms. Then you pick the work, scroll down the middle till almost the bottom, and choose, Piano Trio in A+. There are 10 different choices. Oh yes, below, composers, work, etc. is another set of choices, choose, complete works. Then pick one, and listen to a movement. If you don't like it, choose another. I hope you enjoy the concerts.


----------



## hreichgott

Nevohteeb said:


> I really like all these performances, on cds. I love, "live" performances. On Instant Encore, you can hear concerts from all over the U.S.A. First, you register (it is free); then, you go to the top right hand side, and pick, Music. Then you go left, and pick the composer (they are alphabetically arranged), Brahms. Then you pick the work, scroll down the middle till almost the bottom, and choose, Piano Trio in A+. There are 10 different choices. Oh yes, below, composers, work, etc. is another set of choices, choose, complete works. Then pick one, and listen to a movement. If you don't like it, choose another. I hope you enjoy the concerts.


Thanks Nevohteeb for the link. I'm now happily listening to Laurence Lesser's 75th birthday recital from New England Conservatory, starting with Bach cello suite no. 1 and moving on to Hindemith, Crumb and Kodaly :clap: Will surely go find some Brahms soon.
Sound quality is quite good.
It took me some flailing around on the site to find how to listen to the music, so I thought I'd post the link directly to the music recordings here.
http://www.instantencore.com/music/search.aspx
(PS I was not prompted to register before listening.)


----------



## Melvin

Rubinstein, Szeryng, Fournier, 1972.
Definitely my favorite! I like Rubinstein on all of Brahms's trios and quartets; These are some of my most cherished recordings out of everything in my collection.

The Suk, Katchen, Starker that you have is a good one to have too!


----------



## Guest

Melvin said:


> Rubinstein, Szeryng, Fournier, 1972.
> Definitely my favorite! I like Rubinstein on all of Brahms's trios and quartets; These are some of my most cherished recordings out of everything in my collection.
> 
> The Suk, Katchen, Starker that you have is a good one to have too!


Ooh, how did I miss that one? I love all 3 of those musicians, and having them all together would be incredible. I am sampling it right now on iTunes.

In the 3 years since I started this thread, I also acquired the Beaux Arts Trio recording, and between it and the Suk/Katchen/Starker recording, I have been very happy. That Rubinstein/Szeryng/Fournier, though, might make me come out of hibernation on this work and buy another.


----------



## Vaneyes

Katchen/Suk/Starker is a classic, and rightly so. However, there came a time when I needed a fresher production in both playing and sound. After several auditions, I reached for Fontenay Trio (Teldec, Apex), and haven't looked back. :tiphat:


----------



## Melvin

Yes, you won't regret it. I also must recommend strongly Rubinstein/Guarneri SQ for the Piano Quartets.
I have tried out countless recordings of the "Werther" Quartet No. 3, and Rubinstein/Guarneri 1967 is just so perfect.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Brahms rules the piano quartet genre.


----------



## Quartetfore

GodNickSatan said:


> Brahms rules the piano quartet genre.


I`m not quite sure about this. Dvorak, Schumann and Faure composed great works in this genre.


----------



## Dustin

I just want to back you up in stating this is an astounding and mindblowing first movement. The first time I ever heard it was live by the unmatched Morgenstern Trio. Gave me chills and still strikes me as a piece of music that may be equaled, but not surpassed.


----------



## Selby

Should I be embarrassed that I love the Eroica Trio for this piece?


----------



## Quartetfore

Mitchell said:


> Should I be embarrassed that I love the Eroica Trio for this piece?


My favorite version too.


----------



## Nevohteeb

No. it is not required to register, just to listen. if you want to have fan favourites, etc. you do. I'm glad you like the site. One work that I love, the Brahms Piano Quintet, got a really great interpretation. It was the Tokyo String Quartet, and Canadian pianist, Jon Kimura Parker (I'm a bit prejudiced, being Canadian, also). It was from the Portland,(Oregon), Friends of Chamber Music, from last April. Listen, and tell us ifyou like it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The old 1952 Stern/Casals/Hess


----------



## Vaneyes

Mitchell said:


> Should I be embarrassed that I love the Eroica Trio for this piece?


No, but you should spend a night in the box.


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> My favorite version too.


Room for two in the box.


----------



## Novelette

Quartetfore said:


> Im not quite sure about this. Dvorak, Schumann and Faure composed great works in this genre.


Yes! I would also add the piano quartets of Mendelssohn and Beethoven to that list. Early works for the both of them, and perhaps not their most distinguished works, yet they are interesting and inventive.


----------



## Quartetfore

Vaneyes said:


> Room for two in the box.


PLEASe don`t send me to the box, what is that anyway? I like the version for the beautiful cello work in the first movement, though I think the violin player is very weak. It maybe the recording, or just the lady herself. I have their recording of the Dvorak Op.90, and find the same problem--beautiful cello and weak violin.


----------



## Nevohteeb

That is a great trio. Sara SantAmbrogio, the cellist, is an alumnus of the Marlboro Music Festival. She had some great teachers there. David Soyer (Guarneri String Quartet); and Pete Wiley (former cellist of the Beaux Arts Trio)


----------



## Quartetfore

Nevohteeb said:


> That is a great trio. Sara SantAmbrogio, the cellist, is an alumnus of the Marlboro Music Festival. She had some great teachers there. David Soyer (Guarneri String Quartet); and Pete Wiley (former cellist of the Beaux Arts Trio)


Her entry in the first movement is quite beautiful.


----------

